# Need A New Router in Oz



## Sam-Something (Sep 3, 2020)

Hi From Melbourne Australia,

My old router burnt out and I wanted to buy a Triton tra001, however I found out
they have been discontinued, this is taken from an Australian woodwork shop called Timbecon: 

'router has been discontinued by current distributor and will be made available once it comes back to Australia - so at this stage the only item we are able to supply is the pre-drilled mounting plate.'

The other router I have looked at is the Makita RP2301FC but have heard that its
not that great as a mounted table router?. So basically I'm stumped as what to buy. I want a plunge router that will play nicely in & out of the table & have about $600 budget.

Hopefully you fine people can help.

Sam.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello Sam, welcome to the forums...
We're happy you found us...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@Sam-Something 

I'm not up to speed what you have for equipment down under but do not fear, there are numerous members in your neck of woods that are quite knowledgeable and may be able to help...


----------



## Sam-Something (Sep 3, 2020)

Stick486 said:


> @Sam-Something
> 
> I'm not up to speed what you have for equipment down under but do not fear, there are numerous members in your neck of woods that are quite knowledgeable and may be able to help...


Thanks for the information and friendly welcome, something which is lacking in alot of forums nowa days.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sam-Something said:


> Thanks for the information and friendly welcome, something which is lacking in alot of forums nowa days.


if you have other questions about routering...
this we can do...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum, Sam...

Sorry to hear you're having problems getting the Triton...is Timbecon the only distributor for Triton...?

BTW...you might already know that using a plunge router in the table might require removing the plunge spring...this makes it tough to use for both table and freehand as it would require removing and re-installing the spring.

You might consider a small router for your freehand work, depending on how big the task, of course...

I'm sure your fellow countrymen will be along shortly with better advice...

Best of luck...


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Welcome aboard Sam. Where are those local guys at?.........best to get their advice and then decide.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Sam


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome To The forum ,Sam.
Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi Sam, and welcome. I have the Triton, and it's a great table machine, but for me it is far too top heavy to use freehand. Triton, like some other companies, has had problems finding a good distributor here in America, so it's no surprise. I would contact Triton's website and inquire whether they know where you can get one in OZ. I bet there are more than a few still on shelves, or that it will be available before long.

I keep my TRA001 in the table only and use another router for freehand use. If I were younger and stronger, I could probably manage it freehand. If cutting dados or rabbets, using an edge guide or exact fit dado jig, I can manage the Triton just fine, but I happen to have kept my Bosch 1617 which used to live in my table. My Triton came with the edge guide.

When you remove the spring from your Triton, make sure you put it in a safe spot because you will have to reinsert it (easy) to use the plunge function. 

Makita has a pretty good reputation down under so it is a possibility, I just don't know the model numbers for Australia. 

Don't know if you already have an exact width dado jig, so here's a drawing.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome Sam. The only 2 routers I remember seeing used by our members down under were are the Makitas and Tritons. If you can find a Hitachi M12V2 for your power system you might try it. That is probably not the right model number for you as that is the 110 volt model for us I think. Yours might be a Km12V2 or something similar. It is already discontinued too but it is a splendid plunge and table model with above table adjustment capability. I understand that the newer and current VE model is not so. I also have the even older M12V and it was okay as a plunge and table router but lacked the above table adjustability.

Something you may want to keep in mind is that your table router works fine with the insert plate still attached when you want to use it out of the table. It just robs a little of cut depth but gives a much more stable base to sit on. You don't need to lock the router down into a table top. Gravity works just fine and while you are routing you are pressing down on it anyway.


----------



## GerryAttrick (Jan 14, 2015)

Carbatec Nz still have them under $600 including 15%gst..you might find their Oz branch has one but not listed.

Or maybe if you can get one from UnZud ex gst it would cover freight cost


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi Sam

Okay, well from an Australian perspective (bearing in mind I'm a Kiwi living here), here's my Australian router experience thus far based on what I've purchased:
Ryobi RRT1600 - good plunge router, 1600W, soft start, variable speed - not router-table suitable due to unable to lock trigger on
Makita M3600G - plunge router also, but fine in a table, 1650W, but no variable speed. Trigger lock on makes it table suitable, and so far hasn't given me trouble

Timbecon have a store in Melbourne, so that might be a good place to go for advice on what some of the folks there are using (and if you're lucky maybe run into Patrick Holcombe).


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome Sam

Have a look at the Bosch GOF1600 CE $599 at Total Tools.

Description & Specification
Description
Features

Micro-fine depth adjustment for easy and precise adjustment at any plunge setting
Trigger switch located on handle for enhanced control
Easily removed motor body with possibility to fit to fixed base (sold separately)
Variable and constant speed electronic control system for various applications
Powerful 1600 watt motor with Constant Electronic and Softstart for material-specific working
LED illumination of the work surface for precise working, and transparent sub-base
Patented fine adjustment for precise adjustment of the routing depth in 1/10-mm steps when plunge function is locked
Spindle lock and flat housing cover for fast router bit changes and easy adjustment work 
Reinforced column holder in the base plate for an absolutely precise plunge-cutting function

Specifications

Bit holder 8 - 12,7 mm 
No-load speed 10000 - 25000 rpm 
Maximum router cage stroke 76 mm 
Rated power input 1,600 W 
Weight 5.8 kg

Includes

Dust extraction adapter for plunge-cutting router
Open-ended spanner

Specifications
Specification
Part No 0601624040
Barcode 3165140486668
Corded / Cordless Corded
Rated Power (w) 1600
No Load Speed (RPM) 10000-25000
Brand Bosch
Warranty 6 Year
Product Length (mm) 340
Product Width (mm) 335
Product Height (mm) 235
Delivery & Returns


----------



## Geevesmac (Jul 15, 2014)

G'day Sam. If you can score a Triton, it is worth having.
Plastering Supplies of Narre Warren have one on Ebay for $459 with free delivery (handy in these Covid times); and Robsons Tool King of Kelso NSW have one for $480 (plus delivery I presume).
There are a lot of distributors eg Carbatec, so I suspect they are in short supply due to Covid manufacturing / distribution issues.
Enjoy your routing journey.
Cheers
Greg


----------



## MikeBee (Jun 6, 2020)

Hi Sam, 
If you don't have any luck getting a new Triton and you don't need it urgently, keep your eye on Gumtree or F/book as good ones often come up for sale anywhere from $200-350. 
Cheers
Mike


----------



## Sam-Something (Sep 3, 2020)

Geevesmac said:


> Plastering Supplies of Narre Warren have one on Ebay for $459 with free delivery


I tried finding it on ebay but had no luck so I phoned and they said theres non available in Australia!?.



Geevesmac said:


> Robsons Tool King of Kelso NSW have one for $480 (plus delivery I presume).


I phoned these guys aswell and got the same answer...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Sam.


----------



## Sam-Something (Sep 3, 2020)

pal said:


> Have a look at the Bosch GOF1600 CE $599 at Total Tools.


G'day, This is actually one I've looked at but not sure which one between this and the Makita 2100W Plunge Router RP2301FC would be suited in the table?.


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

Sam-Something said:


> G'day, This is actually one I've looked at but not sure which one between this and the Makita 2100W Plunge Router RP2301FC would be suited in the table?.


Make sure you can lock the trigger on - if you cannot, it won't be as suitable for a table.
I couldn't see anything on the Total Tools site that indicated it was lockable, lookingf at the Bosch site :https://www.bosch-pt.com.au/au/en/products/gof-1600-ce-0601624040

It looks like a trigger only, not lockable. This would not help you in a table.

I would recommend the Makita. It locks on, so is good for table usage, and I've found my Makita to be a solid performer.
https://www.makitatools.com/products/details/RP2301FC


----------



## Sam-Something (Sep 3, 2020)

1fizgig said:


> Make sure you can lock the trigger on - if you cannot, it won't be as suitable for a table.
> I couldn't see anything on the Total Tools site that indicated it was lockable, lookingf at the Bosch site It looks like a trigger only, not lockable. This would not help you in a table.
> 
> I would recommend the Makita. It locks on, so is good for table usage, and I've found my Makita to be a solid performer.]


Hi Steve, Well spotted mate. I used to have alot of Bosch tools as I'm originally from the UK, they seem to be few and far between over here though...


----------



## Sam-Something (Sep 3, 2020)

1fizgig said:


> It looks like a trigger only, not lockable. This would not help you in a table.


Hi Steve, I did abit more research and found that the Bosch does in fact have a power lock on, this is quoted and taken from the manual:

*Switching On and Off*
_Adjust the depth-of-cut before switching on or off; see Sec-tion “Adjusting the Depth-of-cut”.
_
To start the machine, press the On/Off switch 20 and keep it pressed. *To lock the pressed On/Off switch 20, press the lock-on button 19.
*
To switch off the machine, release the On/Off switch 20 or when it is locked with the lock-on button 19, briefly press the On/Off switch 20 and then release it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sam-Something said:


> Hi Steve, I did abit more research and found that the Bosch does in fact have a power lock on, this is quoted and taken from the manual:
> 
> *Switching On and Off*
> _Adjust the depth-of-cut before switching on or off; see Sec-tion “Adjusting the Depth-of-cut”.
> ...


for convenience, external on/off switch???
safer too...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I've seen a few switches cable tied or taped in the on position and the external used to get around the no lock issue...
also have seen the switch completely bypassed...


----------



## Sam-Something (Sep 3, 2020)

Hi Stick,

I found a review of the Bosch 1600 ce pro on youtube which clearly shows the power button lock,
unfirtunately I cant post a link to the video yet as I have not made 10 posts yet!.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sam-Something said:


> Hi Stick,
> 
> I found a review of the Bosch 1600 ce pro on youtube which clearly shows the power button lock,
> unfortunately I cant post a link to the video yet as I have not made 10 posts yet!.


so get busy and do some more posting...
find a B'day thread...
go post in one of the games a couple of time...
welcome sumbuddy...
offer an answer to a question...


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi Sam,if you are still keen on a Triton router,you could try Sydney Tools,Total Tools or Vek Tools.Make sure to check out their delivery dates. Some companies will say they have them ready for delivery but don't ,then leave you waiting until they fill a cargo container with other goods.VOE.Jamesjj777746


----------



## Sam-Something (Sep 3, 2020)

jj777746 said:


> Hi Sam,if you are still keen on a Triton router,you could try Sydney Tools,Total Tools or Vek Tools.Make sure to check out their delivery dates. Some companies will say they have them ready for delivery but don't ,then leave you waiting until they fill a cargo container with other goods.VOE.Jamesjj777746


Send me the link to the router because I dont see them. Cheers


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

Sam-Something said:


> Hi Steve, I did abit more research and found that the Bosch does in fact have a power lock on, this is quoted and taken from the manual:
> 
> *Switching On and Off*
> _Adjust the depth-of-cut before switching on or off; see Sec-tion “Adjusting the Depth-of-cut”.
> ...


Okay, that's great! Sorry, I didn't take the time to read the manual 
It looked from the 360 view like it wouldn't lock on, so if it does, then that's a good option.


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

I use an external power switch with my Makita in the table, as its power is locked on. Makes it safer and easier to use. I nabbed the power switch from a budget Ozito router table from Bunnings. I was originally going to use it as a table (before I built one), but because it didn't fit my routers and seemed a bit flimsier than the one in shop, I decided to nab parts off it instead.
1 bonus power switch that would have cost me about the same anyway, plus a few other bits 'n' bobs as extras.


----------



## Sam-Something (Sep 3, 2020)

I'm leaning more towards the Makita RP2301FC right now because the lack of support and accessories for the Bosch. For example you can't buy the fixed base for the Bosch OF 1600 CE in Australia, you need it to mount in table as the power switchs are on the fixed base handle!.


----------



## malb (Sep 15, 2008)

Triton was originally an Australian company, but did most of the manufacturing overseas. It either started as an offshoot of Hills (hoists and TV antennas), or was sold off to them fairly early in life. Then sold to GMC (Global Machine Co) who did well with the Triton range and spread it around the world but ultimately went belly up in Aus because they sold tools with a lifetime change over warranty, and the return rates escalated to the point that they supplying about 3 tools for every one paid for.

Someone picked up the pieces of Triton because they were available in US, Europe and UK a long while before they became available in Aus. I believe Carbatech picked up the distributorship some years ago but were reluctant to supply other retailers, and ultimately lost their exclusive wholesaler status. Whites Industries then picked up the distributorship and have held it for a number of years, but recently (end of June) either relinquished it or had it taken from them, don't no the ins and outs of that aspect, just that the end of financial year was the end of them being the distributor.

Unfortunately, it's been part of Triton's history to end up with supply and representation issues into many countries, frequently leaving customers without access to warranty support and parts when needed. Under the reins of Carbatech and Whites, (last 10 yrs or so) it has been way easier and cheaper to buy any needed parts from the UK than to try and order them locally and wait sometimes months for them to land here. Just another case of an Australian design that has effectively fallen of the rails once foreign investment became involved.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

malb said:


> Triton was originally an Australian company, but did most of the manufacturing overseas. It either started as an offshoot of Hills (hoists and TV antennas), or was sold off to them fairly early in life. Then sold to GMC (Global Machine Co) who did well with the Triton range and spread it around the world but ultimately went belly up in Aus because they sold tools with a lifetime change over warranty, and the return rates escalated to the point that they supplying about 3 tools for every one paid for.
> 
> Someone picked up the pieces of Triton because they were available in US, Europe and UK a long while before they became available in Aus. I believe Carbatech picked up the distributorship some years ago but were reluctant to supply other retailers, and ultimately lost their exclusive wholesaler status. Whites Industries then picked up the distributorship and have held it for a number of years, but recently (end of June) either relinquished it or had it taken from them, don't no the ins and outs of that aspect, just that the end of financial year was the end of them being the distributor.
> 
> Unfortunately, it's been part of Triton's history to end up with supply and representation issues into many countries, frequently leaving customers without access to warranty support and parts when needed. Under the reins of Carbatech and Whites, (last 10 yrs or so) it has been way easier and cheaper to buy any needed parts from the UK than to try and order them locally and wait sometimes months for them to land here. Just another case of an Australian design that has effectively fallen of the rails once foreign investment became involved.


wow!!!
the plot thickens...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Sam,

Welcome to the forum.

Try Carbetec...

If you were in Sydney, I would be able to help, BUT I am not going to Vic for anything.......LOL..

My choices would be Triton for a table router and a Makita for all other work..


----------



## Sam-Something (Sep 3, 2020)

malb said:


> Triton was originally an Australian company, but did most of the manufacturing overseas. It either started as an offshoot of Hills (hoists and TV antennas), or was sold off to them fairly early in life. Then sold to GMC (Global Machine Co) who did well with the Triton range and spread it around the world but ultimately went belly up in Aus because they sold tools with a lifetime change over warranty, and the return rates escalated to the point that they supplying about 3 tools for every one paid for.
> 
> Someone picked up the pieces of Triton because they were available in US, Europe and UK a long while before they became available in Aus. I believe Carbatech picked up the distributorship some years ago but were reluctant to supply other retailers, and ultimately lost their exclusive wholesaler status. Whites Industries then picked up the distributorship and have held it for a number of years, but recently (end of June) either relinquished it or had it taken from them, don't no the ins and outs of that aspect, just that the end of financial year was the end of them being the distributor.
> 
> Unfortunately, it's been part of Triton's history to end up with supply and representation issues into many countries, frequently leaving customers without access to warranty support and parts when needed. Under the reins of Carbatech and Whites, (last 10 yrs or so) it has been way easier and cheaper to buy any needed parts from the UK than to try and order them locally and wait sometimes months for them to land here. Just another case of an Australian design that has effectively fallen of the rails once foreign investment became involved.


Thanks for that detailed explanation Mal. I've now purchased a Makita as everyone has told me the rp2301fc is an absolute beast of a machine out of and in table.


----------



## Sam-Something (Sep 3, 2020)

here's a link to a guy who made his own router table for the Makita rp2301fc :


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

Your next project?


----------



## Sam-Something (Sep 3, 2020)

1fizgig said:


> Your next project?


Hey Steve,

This would be one among many. My main project at the moment is a gateleg games table which I've sketched up plans for, however thats been put to the sidelines at the moment because I need to make some mobile modular storage cabinets for my workshop/garage...

I'll start a new thread for this but here's the games table:


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

Sam-Something said:


> Hey Steve,
> 
> This would be one among many. My main project at the moment is a gateleg games table which I've sketched up plans for, however thats been put to the sidelines at the moment because I need to make some mobile modular storage cabinets for my workshop/garage...
> 
> ...


----------



## Sam-Something (Sep 3, 2020)

1fizgig said:


> Sam-Something said:
> 
> 
> > Are you a board game person? Or is this more for something like D'n'D?
> ...


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

Sam-Something said:


> 1fizgig said:
> 
> 
> > Board games of all varieties :smile:
> ...


----------



## Sam-Something (Sep 3, 2020)

1fizgig said:


> Sam-Something said:
> 
> 
> > Ah. Not planning to move up to Lake Macquarie by any chance are you?
> ...


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

Sam-Something said:


> 1fizgig said:
> 
> 
> > Alot of games have solo variations now, either that or they have an app where you play the board game via apps.
> ...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

malb said:


> Triton was originally an Australian company, but did most of the manufacturing overseas. It either started as an offshoot of Hills (hoists and TV antennas), or was sold off to them fairly early in life. Then sold to GMC (Global Machine Co) who did well with the Triton range and spread it around the world but ultimately went belly up in Aus because they sold tools with a lifetime change over warranty, and the return rates escalated to the point that they supplying about 3 tools for every one paid for.
> 
> Someone picked up the pieces of Triton because they were available in US, Europe and UK a long while before they became available in Aus. I believe Carbatech picked up the distributorship some years ago but were reluctant to supply other retailers, and ultimately lost their exclusive wholesaler status. Whites Industries then picked up the distributorship and have held it for a number of years, but recently (end of June) either relinquished it or had it taken from them, don't no the ins and outs of that aspect, just that the end of financial year was the end of them being the distributor.
> 
> Unfortunately, it's been part of Triton's history to end up with supply and representation issues into many countries, frequently leaving customers without access to warranty support and parts when needed. Under the reins of Carbatech and Whites, (last 10 yrs or so) it has been way easier and cheaper to buy any needed parts from the UK than to try and order them locally and wait sometimes months for them to land here. Just another case of an Australian design that has effectively fallen of the rails once foreign investment became involved.



Yeah, I was heavily involved with the Administrators at that time.


Last I heard, they were bought by a Swiss Venture Capital group registered in UK...


----------

